# Some Gecko Pictures



## James..94 (Mar 9, 2011)

Here are some gecko pictures from tonight
Male amyae





Female Pilb




Another Female Pilb




Male Pilb








Male Levis (coming up to a shed)












Enjoy 
Will add more later on


----------



## smigga (Mar 9, 2011)

very nice, love the amyae =)


----------



## LiasisKing (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice gex ! Love the first picture !


----------



## James..94 (Mar 9, 2011)

LiasisKing said:


> Very nice gex ! Love the first picture !


 
Thanks



smigga said:


> very nice, love the amyae =)


 
Thanks


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely geckos, just makes me want one even more now!


----------



## Smithers (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice geckos James


----------



## James..94 (Mar 10, 2011)

JessWilliams get them they are great
Thanks Brett


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Mar 10, 2011)

I really want to, just have to convince the hubby and put some money aside! I've been setting up a tank so hopefully that helps bring him around.


----------



## James..94 (Mar 10, 2011)

Get someone local to show him some! it's the easiest way to convince him.


----------



## Chicken (Mar 10, 2011)

Great pictures! Do you keep milli's? They're my favourite, here's some of mine


----------



## Smithers (Mar 10, 2011)

James..94 said:


> Get someone local to show him some! it's the easiest way to convince him.



Have to agree with James there,...after seeing an Amyae, I soooo want one now.


----------



## James..94 (Mar 10, 2011)

Reptilerookie321 said:


> View attachment 190001
> View attachment 190002
> View attachment 190003
> View attachment 190004
> ...


 
No I don't currently have milli just lots of smooth knobbies and amyae. But will be getting some at soon as Smithers sends me a few


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Mar 10, 2011)

Well I had always been interested but then I saw some at an expo and I was sold! I know someone selling a Milli and I was semi interested but haven't seen too many of them so I hadn't decided, otherwise I like Levis.


----------



## Smithers (Mar 10, 2011)

James..94 said:


> No I don't currently have milli just lots of smooth knobbies and amyae. But will be getting some at soon as Smithers sends me a few


 
 There cooking atm...hold ya horses...lol



Reptilerookie321 said:


> View attachment 190001
> View attachment 190002
> View attachment 190003
> View attachment 190004
> ...



Nice,..They have a soft spot in my heart too...Like the light one


----------



## James..94 (Mar 10, 2011)

Smithers said:


> There cooking atm...hold ya horses...lol


 
Haha I'm trying  Oh and some wheeleri...


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Mar 10, 2011)

The hubby said yes! Now I just need some money aside and fingers crossed!


----------



## James..94 (Mar 10, 2011)

jesswilliams said:


> The hubby said yes! Now I just need some money aside and fingers crossed!


 
Good luck


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Mar 10, 2011)

If I get one in the near future i'll post a pic to show you guys!


----------



## James..94 (Mar 10, 2011)

jesswilliams said:


> If I get one in the near future i'll post a pic to show you guys!



Look forward to it


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Mar 11, 2011)

Well I changed my mind a few times, but in the end I chose a male milli who is now named Maverick!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 11, 2011)

He should settle in pretty quickly Jess, has your husband shown any interest in him?


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Mar 11, 2011)

The hubby is out at a mates tonight so I could only send him a pic. Hopefully.tomorrow night though, he's so cute!


----------



## edstar (Mar 11, 2011)

sooo cute... i want one!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm sure he will like him, it's always different when you see them in the flesh


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Mar 11, 2011)

Tell me about it! You made my decision much harder than I expected with so much choice! Lol


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 11, 2011)

jesswilliams said:


> Tell me about it! You made my decision much harder than I expected with so much choice! Lol


 
Haha I just got home from his place and couldn't agree more... Walked out with more than I went there for 

Loved the collection and setup Chris will get some pics of them over the weekend


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks guys  I'm glad you like your new geckos, they are all great in their own way that's why it's so hard to stop at one species. 


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Mar 11, 2011)

I know, if I didn't have the snakes I'm sure I'd get some Levis too! But I'm very happy with my little fella. Thanks again for all the advice and tips Chris.


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 13, 2011)

Some (4) additions I picked up over the past few days.

**Sorry for the bad quality, new camera which I've got no idea how to use yet...

First 2 images are of a male _N.levis levis_ from Brett (dickyknee), third is of 2x _S.ciliaris_ I presume/hope to be a pair and last 3 images are also _S.ciliaris_ which I presume/hope to be a female all of which are from Chris (Geck82).











Thanks for your help guys, really happy with all of them.

Cheers, Sam


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Mar 13, 2011)

Great looking geckos SamNabz! Hope they turn out to be good pairs for you!


----------



## James..94 (Mar 19, 2011)

Some more...


----------



## dossy (Mar 19, 2011)

hahaha moved the amye into the baby bearded dragons enclosure already have we


----------



## James..94 (Mar 19, 2011)

Nope took the divider out and put a trio of pilbs in the beardy tank and the amyae into the square and moved the eggs into the square one...


----------



## Freeloader (Mar 19, 2011)

The first pic on this page , is that a sherman line?


----------



## Smithers (Mar 19, 2011)

Noice Amyae James  how old are they? Breeding this coming season?


----------



## James..94 (Mar 19, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> The first pic on this page , is that a sherman line?


 
of the amyae? That's not from mitch. The levis below is.



Smithers said:


> Noice Amyae James  how old are they? Breeding this coming season?


 
Varying in age... and yes breeding this year.


----------

